# مجموعة محاضرات هامة جدااجداااا لشرح الماتلاب باللغة العربية



## IBRA88 (11 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
دي عبارة عن محاضرات لشرح برنامج الماتلاب بصورة مبسطة جدااا جداااا
وبالعربي 

الرابط بالاسفل...سريع جداااااااجداااااااا
http://adf.ly/GoRf


اتمني التوفيق للجميع


----------



## ahmed shawky (23 يناير 2011)

جزااااااااااااااااك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدة قورة (23 يناير 2011)

*جزااااااااااااااااك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## msceng2011 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أمين بكري (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------

